# Green River Labyrinth Shuttle these days..



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi out there- anybody have some ideas on who might be doing shuttles out
of Green river on Labyrinth? I heard that BLM modified the rules so that it was getting difficult for companies to run shuttles. There aren't any listed on the BLM web-site, so maybe there aren't. Anyone know the scoop? Thanks

SYOR.


----------



## grin1 (Feb 2, 2014)

We have always used Coyote Shuttle out of Moab...Christine (?) will pick up your vehicles at either Ruby or at the State Park in GR and shuttle them down to Mineral Bottom. They are a well established shuttle company that does a lot of bike biz in the area as well as the river stuff. Have had no problems and they have been great. (435) 260-2097 or www.coyoteshuttle.com


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks !


----------



## erose (Aug 28, 2015)

*shuttle company*

Tex's Riverways in Moab is the best! Tex's Riverways - Canoe and Kayak Outfitter and Shuttle Service - Home Page


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

COYOTE SHUTTLE!

They are great to work with and reliable. We had various issues and they worked with us. They brought my 26 foot long trailer attached to a Toyota Tundra to the bottom!

I will only use these guys.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Think we jus used coyote for cat shuttle. Truck was there with the sun shade up😀


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

An alternative is to drive your vehicle(s) to Mineral and have Redtail fly you back to Grim Reaper. Two pax minimum, I think, and around $150 each but you'd have to check their website. Advantage is to fly back over the stretch you're just about to run...


----------



## Elkhermes (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm launching with a group from Ruby Ranch in 2 weeks and we're using Tex Riverways. The trip leader does Ruby to the confluence every September and she always uses them.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

B4otter said:


> An alternative is to drive your vehicle(s) to Mineral and have Redtail fly you back to Grim Reaper. Two pax minimum, I think, and around $150 each but you'd have to check their website. Advantage is to fly back over the stretch you're just about to run...[/QUOTE
> 
> Ditto!


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

Just found out that Coyote cannot do my shuttle on Labyrinth (ruby to mineral) (lack of drivers the week I want to go) I am rafting so TEX is out. I have a word into Moab Raft and Canoe. Any other ideas? Looks like redtail will not do ruby which I can change if pushed but still less than ideal. Anyone know of other options? Any locals want to make some money?


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

Update, Moab Raft and Canoe got back to me and will be doing my shuttle. I will report back on how they worked out. I hadnt seen their name mentioned before so wanted to put that out there for folks who might be looking. 









River Rafting And Canoe Trips On The Colorado/Green/San Juan Rivers | Moab Rafting & Canoe Company


Moab Rafting and Canoe Company offers guided and self-guided trips on the spectacular Colorado, Green, and San Juan Rivers of SE Utah. Join us for a trip on the Green River, San Juan, or Colorado Rivers. Best prices and service!




moab-rafting.com


----------

